# Slot Car Show!!!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*1ST GREATER WASHINGTON D.C., BALTIMORE, MD & VIRGINIA SLOT CAR SHOW*



Gentlemen,



Since the recent "demise" of the Essex MD Slot Car Show, we here (local slot car hobbyists) in the Washington D.C./Baltimore, MD area (which includes much of Northern and Central Virginia too) have been planning a “LOCALLY SPONSORED” slot car show for some time now, and have been seriously researching locations and dates to hold one this coming late summer/early fall '06 period.



Our “locally” held show is scheduled to be held on August 27th, 2006 --- reserved in a hotel in Aberdeen, Maryland (details to follow very soon), very conveniently located right off of Interstate Route 95 in northern Maryland. Aberdeen is about 30 minutes north of Baltimore and much closer and more convenient for any of the dealers and hobbyists traveling from the north (and the west) than the previous Essex MD show. My estimate is that from NY, it would take approximately 2.5 to 3.0 hours max to make it to this show location. From the South (DC/ No. VA & So. MD areas) it shouldn’t take any more than 1–1-1/2 hours. A little more if you’re coming from central VA (Fredericksburg area). 



Our show is being spearheaded by Doug Keys (many of you know Doug well from his participation in our hobby for more years than I can count--though I can't count too high anyway :>))), but is also heavily supported by myself as well as local collectors and hobbyists Bill Houck, Wayne McCrary, Jim Brennen and Morris Wilson to just name a few. We are all pitching in, both financially as well as physically, working on separate aspects of preparation. My business is marketing and advertising and I guarantee the show will be strongly promoted to many known local and out-of-town collectors, as well as to the general populace in the surrounding local marketplace. 



To hopefully motivate “name” vendors to commit to tables at our show, we are offering very attractive table rates of $25/table. 



In addition, we have a very comprehensive list of “local” slot car collectors, racers and hobbyists who regularly attend our informal slot car get-togethers, and who, as we poll them, said they would likely attend or participate in our show. 



The room that we are holding this show in, at the Aberdeen MD hotel, isn’t huge, but will still accommodate approximately 32-36 tables (supplied by them) and they will also allow us to set up more tables outside the room in the adjacent hallway. We are also in the process of negotiating reasonable room rates for those who prefer to stay-over the night before. 



Even though we are starting small, our intent is to get as many vendors as the room will accommodate and make this a slam-bang event. In addition, our plan is to also have a few local racing clubs set up small HO and/or 1/32 tracks (most likely in the adjacent hallway area) to generate more excitement and activity (and of course attendance) at our show. 



We’ve already gotten some commitments from some well-known “out-of-town” slot car collector/vendors to set up tables and are hoping more will follow soon. Counting those “out-of-towners” and the fact that Doug Keys, Bill Houck, Jim Brennen, Wayne McCrary, Morris Wilson, Roman Caperna and I (Elliot) will also be setting up tables, that’s a pretty good start for a successful LOCALLY SPONSORED Slot Car Show already. 



All I’m asking is to get a commitment from you to attend our show on August 27th (Sunday—the weekend before Labor Day Weekend) or to take at least one table (hopefully more) and make this first effort on our part a successful one. 



PLUS, IF YOU WOULD PASS THIS EMAIL ON TO ANY OTHER SLOT CAR HOBBYISTS, COLLECTORS AND RACERS IN THE AREA, WE WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT. 



If any of you have any questions about this event, please contact Doug Keys or myself. 



Thanks again and I look forward to hearing from you all soon.



Elliot Dalberg
[email protected] 
Alexandria, VA

Doug Keys
[email protected] 
Beltsville, MD


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome!! now we have two shows in maryland !! 

Wes


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Does anybody know if this is still a GO?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> Does anybody know if this is still a GO?


Yep! its still on.. i emailed doug and elliot.. email them and they will have you on their mailing list. 

Wes


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Show is tomorrow - Sunday, August 28 2006 - from 9 AM - 1 PM at the Aberdeen Clarion Hotel.

Come out and support the show...I am coming in from Detroit, MI.


----------

